# Looking for a China website that offers N3DSXL accessories



## dub9 (Jan 14, 2017)

Is there an "All in One" website that is located in China and offers a wide variety of N3DSXL accessories?

I wanted to purchase from a single store, preferably from China because I'd have to use a forwarding service if the packages would originate from USA or EU or UK. Having to avail that forwarding service sucks because they charge per package and weight of the package. 1kg is around USD 35.00, 1/2kg is USD 20.00.

I wanted to save on shipping. Suggestions please...

EDIT:-
I am not from the USA, EU, or UK. I am at the Middle East ATM, working as a overseas contract worker.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 14, 2017)

If you don't want a knock off that might break in 2 days: http://www.play-asia.com/

If you want to run the risk of your credit card info being stolen and used: http://www.dx.com/c/consumer-electronics-199/video-games-187/nintendo-ds-604
(I suggest you use a prepaid visa card that can be used for international orders)
(You might not find what you want, the site kinda went downhill after they couldn't sell flashcarts, that was back in 2010)

If you want to save on shipping, your going to be picking postal. That means a shipping time of 2-4 weeks depending on where you are in the world.


----------



## dub9 (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you, I've been looking on Play-Asia for a while now. But, I wanted to consider my budget as I have very limited budget at the moment.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 18, 2017)

A majority of accessories (including chinese made ones) can be found on amazon's marketplace making the standalone online vendor website a mute point. Play-Asia is listed there because they do imports from regions you might not be able to buy from normally.


----------



## dub9 (Jan 24, 2017)

LOL NO! I don't want to ever avail of the free shipping in fleabay or amazon as most of the parcels sent never reach here in my place(Middle East). And I don't want to pay for extra US$30 every parcel since most of the vendors there in ebay or amazon don't consolidate and put multiple items/orders in a single package to be shipped as a single package.

So, in short - If I use forwarding service;
I will buy things such as a clear protective case, a travel bag for the n3dsXL, vinyl skin for two n3dsXL, another n3dsXL travel bag for the daughter.
Roughly, that's 4 items that will come from all around USA, 4 X US$30 = US$120

+EDIT:

I'd really appreciate if you could recommend an amazon or fleabay vendor which has all the items that I want to purchase. I've been sifting pages high and low for that "special vendor" who has all my needs and can send all the items that I will purchase from them in one single package.


----------



## dub9 (Feb 5, 2017)

bump - i'm still looking for that 'one special webshop' which offers all the cases, charger/cables, skins, travel bag, and screen protectors.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Feb 5, 2017)

Well good luck with that. The entire purpose of Amazon and eBay is to allow sellers to provide a few wares to the largest possible market. I'm not aware of any possible reason or incentive for there to be a company that sells every single type of 3DS accessory, and actually having the stock on hand so they can ship in the same box. There might be a forwarder company in China that you can get everything shipped to then they send it to you in the same box, but that woiuld be an additional charge. Can you not get Amazon Prime where you are?


----------



## dub9 (Feb 5, 2017)

I haven't tried Amazon Prime tbh which makes me curious. Does Amazon Prime consolidate parcels into a single package? If so, then I'm all in for Amazon Prime. The forwarding service available here in the middle east doesn't have a consolidation service and I'd have to pay US$30 for every parcel.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 6, 2017)

Consolidation of items to least number of packages is done at the time picking your shipping options. Any available grouping is done by amazon's access to the items or if items are shipped from the marketplace vendor.

You want to have an Amazon Prime subscription only if you buy alot of stuff from amazon. Otherwise you only need to meet the minimum total cost of your order to qualify for free shipping if you donot have an Amazon Prime subsciption or rarely order from amazon.  I believe the minimum total cost of an order at the moment is $50 (or whatever the equivalent is for your regional amazon portal) to qualify for free shipping, this mostly depends on if the items qualify toward the free shipping in the first place.


----------



## Jao Chu (Feb 6, 2017)

I must add something- since the above poster mentioned amazon prime.

DON'T EVER EVER SUBSCRIBE TO AMAZON PRIME TRIAL.

When it asks you to try out the trial, it doesn't actually tell you that if you don't manually deactivate the prime trial before the trial period has expired, it will charge your credit card/debit card/paypal etc. for the full amount of amazon prime DESPITE you having ZERO dollars in your account, leaving you with over withdrawing fees from your bank.

CHOOSE NO EVERYTIME!


----------



## Futurdreamz (Feb 6, 2017)

When I got the trial I set up a calendar reminder and had no issue cancelling Prime before getting charged. Later on when I paid for it for real I still got the student discount they promised. 

But if you're not able to be organized and the $100 would leave your card overdrawn, then sure avoid the trial


----------



## miniblue (Feb 7, 2017)

I tried the Amazon Prime trial, trying to purchase the BF 3ds (but didn't get any).
Because of that, I didn't login my Amazon for more than a month and suddenly remember that I'm still on Prime membership.
They already charged my card but when I end my membership, I get a full refund on my card because I haven't used any Prime benefit.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201118010

To answer OP, you can try taobao.com (China's amazon-like website) or aliexpress.com.
For taobao, everything is almost at manufacturer price. But you have to use web translator/ kinda fluent in chinese languange and use fowarding service too since taobao mainly only ship inside China and Middle East is not covered by their Global Consolidaton and Shipping.


----------

